# [SOLVED]Kernel 4.6.2 don't compile from .config upgrade file

## Yczo

Hello, I have the next issue: The Kernels 4.4.6 & 4.6.2 interrupt the compile process when upgrading from .config of 4.1.15-r1

Any help will be wellcomed.

Thanks in advance.

[EDIT]

Here is my .config file: http://pastebin.com/KxXx9BhP

[/EDIT]

//***********************************************************************************+

I copied the .config  to /usr/src/linux/. After I executed: #make oldconfig

the compile process breaks, that is the console info

```

minienigma linux # make oldconfig

minienigma linux # make -j8

here, compiles

....

....

....

  CC      mm/zbud.o

  CC      mm/early_ioremap.o

  CC      mm/cma.o

  CC      mm/userfaultfd.o

  CC      mm/page_idle.o

  CC      mm/frame_vector.o

  LD      mm/built-in.o  <------------- compilation process breaks here

minienigma linux # 

```

Last edited by Yczo on Mon Jun 27, 2016 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Could you explain how it breaks?  The output you posted so far shows no sign of any errors.  What do you see that leads you to say that it is broken?

----------

## Yczo

because the path to the compiled kernel , ist not showed, like always at the end of the compile process, like does with a default .config

greetings

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Yczo,

The error is further up, off the screen.  I've seen this when you use 

```
make -j10
```

or so.

The  -j10 causes the error to scroll off the screen before make stops all the parallel threads.

Its not the cause of the error, it just hides it.

Build the kernel with 

```
make -j1
```

that will be slow but it will stop at the error.

----------

## Yczo

Thank You very much.

Now I have

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

make[1]: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo 'y', necesario para 'certs/x509_certificate_list'.  Alto.

Makefile:963: fallo en las instrucciones para el objetivo 'certs'

make: *** [certs] Error 2

//--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

translated

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

make[1]: *** There is no regel to build the objetive 'y', necesary to 'certs/x509_certificate_list'.  Stop.

Makefile:963: Fail in the instructions for the objetive 'certs'

make: *** [certs] Error 2

But not Idea.. I will play with the options

Greetings

----------

## Yczo

setting 

CONFIG_X509_CERTIFICATE_PARSER=n

CONFIG_SYSTEM_TRUSTED_KEYRING=n

CONFIG_SYSTEM_TRUSTED_KEYS="n"

seems fix the problem, but not idea  :Smile:   what I've disabled

greetings

----------

